# Mara x shipped :)



## Burnzy

Just shipped, should be here on my birthday on Monday. 
anyone else expecting one? What beans equipment you got prepped?

got 500 grams of Colombian coming from my favourite local roaster and a fancy tamper i got from coffeechap.

giddy with excitement.


----------



## Stanic

Nice!


----------



## DavecUK

The MaraX seems to have proved itself to be a very popular machine, obviously an HX machine the market has really been waiting for.


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> The MaraX seems to have proved itself to be a very popular machine, obviously an HX machine the market has really been waiting for.


 I really did not have much of a clue about HX's - and what to go for, watched all your videos, and your review really helped me decide. So excited to learn this machine!


----------



## ricca509

Just got mine from Bellabarista!

Put it to work already, I love it


----------



## Border_all

Burnzy said:


> Just shipped, should be here on my birthday on Monday.
> anyone else expecting one? What beans equipment you got prepped?
> 
> got 500 grams of Colombian coming from my favourite local roaster and a fancy tamper i got from coffeechap.
> 
> giddy with excitement.


 Happy birthday for Monday. Not a bad day with a new toy arriving Enjoy 👍


----------



## siliconslave

Burnzy said:


> Just shipped, should be here on my birthday on Monday.


 Got mine through today for my birthday Tuesday  Apparently i'm holding off opening but accidents may happen.

Got some Squaremile Red Brick and Origin San Fermin for starters.

& Happy Birthday!


----------



## Burnzy

siliconslave said:


> Got mine through today for my birthday Tuesday  Apparently i'm holding off opening but accidents may happen.
> 
> Got some Squaremile Red Brick and Origin San Fermin for starters.
> 
> & Happy Birthday!


 Awesome!!! And to you, enjoy the machine!!!

I love square mile red brick!!! Some solid choices there for sure.


----------



## tonnesofquestions

san fermin was a great find. i couldn't get red brick to work for me but am open to trying it again - have you seen their blog post on freshness?

https://www.squaremileblog.com/2020/02/21/red-brick-and-freshness/


----------



## Burnzy

🙂 i stupidly unboxed it in my lunch break now i cant concentrate 🤣 i needed the wow factor tho!!!!


----------



## shaunlawler

Looks great!

Look forward to hearing your thoughts when it's all set up...


----------



## Burnzy

Done all the start up prep! Now heating up for first use - we'll see what we get. I noticed i cant quite get the portafilter all the way round so it sits straight in the group head, i assume all that will losen up. 
Its very tight. just sits at slight angle.


----------



## stockportman

Burnzy said:


> Its very tight. just sits at slight angle.


 It's loosened up for me within a few days - now sits straight. Realising my learning curve has just gone exponential though - so much to learn.


----------



## Burnzy

Cool, how do i pull 2nd shot? 1st gushed a bit but its just sitting at half pressure and flashing? Im waiting to pull another one


----------



## Burnzy

Burnzy said:


> Cool, how do i pull 2nd shot? 1st gushed a bit but its just sitting at half pressure and flashing? Im waiting to pull another one


 Sorry thats steam pressure ignore that, just one light flashing? Can i just pull again?


----------



## Burnzy

I have no idea how to get it ready again, after the shot its just in flashing mode and doing nothing? Now it has no pressure at all?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> I have no idea how to get it ready again, after the shot its just in flashing mode and doing nothing? Now it has no pressure at all?


Did you wait to come up to temp first? I.e.: 25 minutes?


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Did you wait to come up to temp first? I.e.: 25 minutes?


 Yep, and waited till both lights were solid - its just doing nothing now?


----------



## DavecUK

Usually that means it's low on water, tank not properly inserted, or you have not disabled standby mode (can't remember for sure because standby was the first thing I switched off)?


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> Usually that means it's low on water, tank not properly inserted, or you have not disabled standby mode?


 No idea - definitly not low on water and how do i disable standby mode, why would it go straight into standby mode straight after a shot? I literally tipped it out wiped porta filter and its flashing?


----------



## DavecUK

Burnzy said:


> No idea - definitly not low on water and how do i disable standby mode, why would it go straight into standby mode straight after a shot? I literally tipped it out wiped porta filter and its flashing?


 It woudln't...so could be something else then. Try removing and reinserting the tank.

Last page of review

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/03/10/lelit-marax-review-in-progress/


----------



## Burnzy

Its low on water - lol 😆 dont think the system must take a bit. What a twat. Expect more stupid problems


----------



## DavecUK

Burnzy said:


> Its low on water - lol 😆 dont think the system must take a bit. What a twat. Expect more stupid problems


 My hand hovered over the ignore button..... I swear to god if there was a button I could press to remotely Taze you.....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Its low on water - lol  dont think the system must take a bit. What a twat. Expect more stupid problems




Now you know why the first question is usually "is the power cable connected? Is the machine switched on?"

Good fun though, enjoy the machine. Things can get overlook easily in light of the excitement. Do take a step back, deep breath and think. You'll find the answer is usually in front of you.

Again, enjoy the machine, it seems a great choice.


----------



## Badgerman

Hope you took the caution hot sticker off before heating up!

Lelit Mara X, Mazzer Royal, Osmio Zero, Torr with Joey handle


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Now you know why the first question is usually "is the power cable connected? Is the machine switched on?"
> 
> Good fun though, enjoy the machine. Things can get overlook easily in light of the excitement. Do take a step back, deep breath and think. You'll find the answer is usually in front of you.
> 
> Again, enjoy the machine, it seems a great choice.


 Im the reason "do not drink" is on bleach bottles. Yeah that really is me in a nutshell, i always do it, rush in with excitement!

Unfortunately i was unable to pull a decent shot and before I ran out of beans, hopefully got some coming tomorrow and ill try again.

Im also trying to get used the Mignon Facile - i seem to always be right down at near burrs touching territory before its fine enough - and I'm worried ill mess up the burrs if i'm having to grind whilst they touch. Trying to dial beans to this machine took me way down (they were just over

I've stepped up from sage gear, which almost does it all for you, so I have a-lot to learn, and get used to.


----------



## Burnzy

Badgerman said:


> Hope you took the caution hot sticker off before heating up!
> 
> Lelit Mara X, Mazzer Royal, Osmio Zero, Torr with Joey handle


 Nope, should i have? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## DavecUK

Badgerman said:


> Hope you took the caution hot sticker off before heating up!


 I hope he burns himself getting it off...he probably started removing it as soon as you posted


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> I hope he burns himself getting it off...he probably started removing it as soon as you posted


 Does anyone know how to treat blisters?


----------



## siliconslave

held off and opened up today










stickers off (without burns) and standby off (hopefully) - just waiting for it to heat up now. Even gave the grinder a full teardown and clean out (although its definatly due a replacement, maybe in September when the next Niche batch is due)


----------



## Border_all

siliconslave said:


> held off and opened up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stickers off (without burns) and standby off (hopefully) - just waiting for it to heat up now. Even gave the grinder a full teardown and clean out (although its definatly due a replacement, maybe in September when the next Niche batch is due)


 Hope you enjoy it???? If you fancy a September Niche you may be limited to black as white U.K. is sold out. Look forward too an hearing it's met exceeding your expectations ????


----------



## siliconslave

Border_all said:


> Hope you enjoy it👍 If you fancy a September Niche you may be limited to black as white U.K. is sold out. Look forward too an hearing it's met exceeding your expectations 😁


 Not a big fan of white tbh so that suites, although sounds like i need to get an order in asap...


----------



## siliconslave

Burnzy said:


> Its low on water - lol 😆 dont think the system must take a bit. What a twat. Expect more stupid problems


 damnit - got caught out as well, did the first flush and made a horrible first double and now i have no water - off to the shops for more Volvic, not sure why i thought 1.5L would be enough!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

siliconslave said:


> damnit - got caught out as well, did the first flush and made a horrible first double and now i have no water - off to the shops for more Volvic, not sure why i thought 1.5L would be enough!


Buy lots of it. You'll need it.


----------



## Burnzy

So switched on machine this morning fron cold - it took 45/50 mins to heat up and get the two solid lights? Spoke to Bella Barista and they said this is way too long, and want me to check it tomorrow.

anyone else had this?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> So switched on machine this morning fron cold - it took 45/50 mins to heat up and get the two solid lights? Spoke to Bella Barista and they said this is way too long, and want me to check it tomorrow.
> 
> anyone else had this?


Are you using in brew priority mode or steam priority mode? Not sure if it makes a difference during warm up.


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Are you using in brew priority mode or steam priority mode? Not sure if it makes a difference during warm up.


 Brew priority to avoid having to flush


----------



## Burnzy

Im not very technical but its almost like the everything was fine and good to go, but maybe a sensor just didnt go off or something (that may be total rubbish)


----------



## siliconslave

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Buy lots of it. You'll need it.


 just picked up 25L of RO water, Bicarb and Epsom salts - waiting for some new scales to be delivered.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

siliconslave said:


> just picked up 25L of RO water, Bicarb and Epsom salts - waiting for some new scales to be delivered.


Out of curiosity, where did you buy it from?


----------



## siliconslave

Some guy in Norwich that sells RO water from his back yard, £3 a pop so not too shoddy. 🙂 I'm on some local fishkeeping Facebook groups and he advertised on there, but most aquatics shops do the same.


----------



## cuprajake

You can also get it from spotless water dispensers around the uk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Cuprajake said:


> You can also get it from spotless water dispensers around the uk


Interesting. Didn't know this existed. Wondering whether it's safe to drink however? It says cleaning industry and aquarium users, not a single mention of beverage or food industry.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Interesting. Didn't know this existed. Wondering whether it's safe to drink however? It says cleaning industry and aquarium users, not a single mention of beverage or food industry.


 It says in the Spotless Water website FAQ:

*Is the water drinkable? *

The filling stations have not been approved or built to standards for human consumption.

Shame, I'd got quite excited as there is one less than fifteen minutes away.

Regards,

John


----------



## cuprajake

Ah, shame ive known about it from a reefing point of view

Personally i would only use ro ive made as you have no idea the age of other people's membrane or carbon blocks

Also reef ro water is usually ro di not just ro so its fully stripped. So need to double check what your getting.


----------



## Bowser

Order placed this morning and FedEx notification received already. Due Monday apparently. WELL EXCITED!!!


----------



## Hellmooth

Got mine on Thursday currently getting used to it, looks amazing though!

I bought the naked portafilter to go with it, might be a stupid question, but I will ask anyway......there is 2 lines around the edge, is the top line where I fill to? Seems like a lot of coffee to fill to it? I'm used to a Sage Duo Temp, which had a leveller so always knew where I needed to be.

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK

Fill by weight e.g. 16g or 18g and extract by weight.

Congratulations on the machine, a great choice.


----------



## Hellmooth

DavecUK said:


> Fill by weight e.g. 16g or 18g and extract by weight.
> 
> Congratulations on the machine, a great choice.


 Thanks for the prompt response Dave! When you say 16g or 18g, how do I find that out? I was always under the impression that if the coffee wasn't filled to the correct level it wind affect the pressure due to gaps etc, am I wrong in thinking that?

And yeah it seems a good choice had a good look at your reviews etc!


----------



## DavecUK

There are different sizes, if you are using the double basket try 17g but not more than 18g. Don't worry too much about gaps. The reason I say 17 to 18g, is some coffees are denser than others so the fill level can vary by weight. These machines are very well pressure regulated....it will all work out fine. With a good grinder and decent fresh roasted coffee you will get shots exactly like in my videos, or hopefully even better....


----------

